# Introducing my AMAR foster fail Annabelle



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the newest member of the family. After losing Ellie Mae, I was down to just 2 malts; Roux and Skylar. After much praying we decided to adopt Annabelle. She came into AMAR from a backyard breeder. She came into rescue with 2 other girls. Annabelle is 10. She was rescued pregnant. She delivered 2 stillborn deformed puppies and 1 puppy that lived for an hour.
She is so sweet and loving. She will live the rest of her life a spoiled Maltese.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Annabelle looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Fran, what wonderful news!
Annabelle looks so sweet and gentle. 
I know she will find comfort and happiness with you and your family.
Congratulations! Yay for Annabelle and for you! :aktion033:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

OK now I am crying BUT they are mostly happy tears. Bless her heart and thank you for taking her and now for keeping her. No more pain JUST love. Spoil on Mom and tysm.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Fran, she's adorable! Thank you for giving Annabelle a wonderful loving home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww she looks like such a snuggly sweetheart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - happy tears here too. Thank you so much for fostering and for giving precious Anabelle a furever home. What a tough start - so heartbreaking about her litter -- was this recently? She's 10 and was having a litter? :smcry: She has hit the jackpot coming into your home where she'll be loved and taken care of as she should. She's very pretty. Can't wait to see her blossom in your home. :wub::wub::ThankYou:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fran, she reminds me so much of my Miss Bow:wub:, when we adopted her she was 10 also.
Give precious Annabelle loves from me, she now has a special place in my heart :wub:
Enjoy every moment, they just don't live long enough


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Fran, I am so happy for you and precious Annabelle. I love the picture of her ... she looks adorable. Bless her heart for all that she has gone through. 

You are not a foster failure, Fran ... you are an Earth Angel. Annabelle is so blessed to have finally found her forever home with you. :heart::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How sad that people do this to their animals...SO happy she found your home, you are not a fail, you are an angel!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations Fran :wub: Annabelle looks so sweet and right at home in that beautiful picture. I am so happy :aktion033: that she has found her Forever Home!!! 

Give her hugs and kisses from us and spoil her rotten. She deserves that and so much more :wub: You are truly an Angel :innocent:

:ThankYou::heart: :smootch:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Fran you are an angel! How wonderful Annabelle is safe and loved.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe, how sweet. She looks adorable. I bet she is so grateful to you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah so cute. What a wonderful thing you are doing. I am sure the love will come back to you in spades.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Annabelle won the lottery!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How wonderful that you are giving Annabelle a loving and caring home!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww congrats on a spectacular foster fail... the best kind!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fran, this is soooooo awesome! Congratulations to you - this baby certainly had a change of fortune in her life!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Fran, you are amazing! What a sweet girl, she reminds me of my ozzie ❤ bless you for giving this sweet baby a furever home ❤


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I'm so happy she found you. Now she can live the rest of her life knowing love and happiness. She is beautiful!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a pretty little girl. She's gonna have a great life with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She could not have found a better Mom, congratulations! Looks like she has lots of snuggles to give. She is soooo sweet, this is Jodi's favourite way to be held too.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We couldn't be happier for you and your girl. Your the best Fran.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats! Anabelle is so lucky, I'm glad that this precious girl will be finally having happy life with you.


----------

